# records in Ascoli Piceno



## john agostini

Hi,

A friend of mine who was born in Italy but lives in USA near me wrote a letter to the commune where my Grandfather is from (Ascoli Piceno) in Le Marche over two months ago to request birth and marriage records for him and my Grandmother and we have not heard back. Is this normal and would you have any suggestions for what I should do. My friend suggested we email them but not sure if we can find an email or call them by phone. Any suggestions would be appreciated.'

thanks,

John Agostini


----------



## Vallecamonica

john agostini said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend of mine who was born in Italy but lives in USA near me wrote a letter to the commune where my Grandfather is from (Ascoli Piceno) in Le Marche over two months ago to request birth and marriage records for him and my Grandmother and we have not heard back. Is this normal and would you have any suggestions for what I should do. My friend suggested we email them but not sure if we can find an email or call them by phone. Any suggestions would be appreciated.'
> 
> thanks,
> 
> John Agostini


Hi john,
try to searching the website from google 
Maybe you can find email or phone number. Based my experience it's better to call them. 
Me too before need our wedding certificate, we email them but no responded. So we called them (need 3 times to called them) and tell them that we're not in Italy. Within 1 hour they send it via email. 
If we come directly to the comune, we get everything more fast than via email or telephone.


----------



## john agostini

Vallecamonica said:


> Hi john,
> try to searching the website from google
> Maybe you can find email or phone number. Based my experience it's better to call them.
> Me too before need our wedding certificate, we email them but no responded. So we called them (need 3 times to called them) and tell them that we're not in Italy. Within 1 hour they send it via email.
> If we come directly to the comune, we get everything more fast than via email or telephone.


thank you very much...we just today sent an email to the commune and found that we originally sent the letter to the mayor of acoli so maybe now we will get a response from email...I also have the phone number to call but it is difficult to call due to time difference and I would have to get my friend to call who speaks Italian since I do not.

Do you know anyone in that area that I could hire to collect the documents for me and I will pay them?


----------



## Vallecamonica

john agostini said:


> thank you very much...we just today sent an email to the commune and found that we originally sent the letter to the mayor of acoli so maybe now we will get a response from email...I also have the phone number to call but it is difficult to call due to time difference and I would have to get my friend to call who speaks Italian since I do not.
> 
> Do you know anyone in that area that I could hire to collect the documents for me and I will pay them?


Unfortunately no. 
I live in north Italy. But, I think they can send it from email. It happened to me.
Good luck


----------



## john agostini

Vallecamonica said:


> Unfortunately no.
> I live in north Italy. But, I think they can send it from email. It happened to me.
> Good luck


Are you from Ascoli and where do you live?


----------



## Vallecamonica

john agostini said:


> Are you from Ascoli and where do you live?


No. I am from Bali, Indonesia. my husband italian. I live in Boario terme, province of Brescia. It's in north Italy.


----------



## Gabx

Agostini, ciao!
I can understand it is so hard for you and friend to communicate with Italian public administration and office via letter, or via email. Actually it is so hard also via phone, also face to face and whatever else.
I am from Ascoli Piceno. Even if I am currently staying in Rome, I might help you.
Bureocratic situations are amazingly hard here though
your family name is vero ascolano


----------



## john agostini

Hi...thanks for the offer to help...can you send me your email so I can send you the letter we emailed and mailed to the commune in Ascoli...also, what is your name and are you from Ascoli? I requested records for my Grandfather and Grandmother to include their birth certificates, marriage if they exist since we believe they were married by proxy while my grandmother was coming to US on ship. John


----------



## Gabx

Yes Ago, I told you. I am from Ascoli. Sono nato in Ascoli, we say.
are you on linkedin? how can I contact you= Whereabout in the US do you live


----------



## john agostini

Gabx said:


> Yes Ago, I told you. I am from Ascoli. Sono nato in Ascoli, we say.
> are you on linkedin? how can I contact you= Whereabout in the US do you live


you can contact me at:

[email protected]

i live in western pennsylvania


----------

